# Some of my photography work



## sdotbphotography (Mar 10, 2011)

let me know what you guys think? I would like C&C on the first 4 photos unless there are others you want to give feedback on as well please thank you.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 14, 2011)

I like these, they have attitude.


----------



## scdsuccess (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice.

They have flair, attitude and it is eye catching


----------



## bennielou (Mar 16, 2011)

You have some really great stuff here!


----------



## Alex_Holland (Mar 19, 2011)

First one kept me staring.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 19, 2011)

I like them.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Mar 20, 2011)

I love the dark mood in these photos.  Great work.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 20, 2011)

#1 is outstanding. Great series. Captures city style well. Models are superb.


----------



## PASM (Mar 20, 2011)

1,3 & 7 for me. Interesting shots!


----------



## sdotbphotography (Mar 22, 2011)

thank you for the feedback I appreciate it.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 22, 2011)

at your skill level this forum probably won't be much value to you.  Although we do have some funs discussions!  Hope you stick around and post some more, you do nice work


----------



## randy! (Aug 29, 2011)

creative work... nice


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 29, 2011)

Cool work, 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 29, 2011)

very emotive work! Beautiful!


----------



## Stanza (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome and very diferent work. Keep like this!


----------



## 5aphotography (Sep 13, 2011)

The 4th one is fantastic and the chick with the gas mask!! Love the toning throughout!
Very good work


----------

